

Astronaut Koichi Wakata didn't change underwear for a month - emontero1
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article6735088.ece

======
emontero1
The reason I consider this article HN worthy is this:

 _"Designed to resist the rigours of lengthy space travel, the anti-static,
flame-resistant, odour-eating, bacteria-killing, water-absorbent smalls have
been put through their paces as part of a project aimed at ensuring that
future space travellers will need only minimal space in their suitcases."_

Now imagine the myriad of different uses such underpants could have here on
Earth. And? Precisely!

~~~
ErrantX
I am intrigued though as to why flame-resistance was tested... one imagines
that if a fire breaks out the last thing on their minds will be _"at least my
underwear wont catch"_

~~~
kyochan
feature creep?

~~~
xanados
What they didn't mention is that the bloat made them 1/4 inch thick.

